# stop cat jumping on car?



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

bloody things, every day i have to clean paw prints from my car, after the cats have jumped and walked all over it.

they have even left scratches, where they have skid along the paint work :devil:

whats the best way to keep them away from the car?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

legally, or illegally


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

have tried the stuff you spray on the ground + anti clim spikes.

this is the mess all over my car!
i dont see these just polishing out, and no point paying for a respray, as it would be going in every week!

looks like its been vandalised 
pics:

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000079.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000080.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000081.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000082.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000083.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000084.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000085.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000086.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000087.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000088.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/SUPER_CDS/P1000089.jpg


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

No chance of getting a car cover? or does this happen during the day also?

BTW i'd be pretty P*ssed off if that was hapening to my car too.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

they jump on it day and nite.

will pick up a cover and hopfully that will stop the buggers
thanks


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

First thing i'd do is speak with the owners.

We had a major problem here with feral cats, tried the local animal shelter, local council even went to the police, no one was interested.
One of the cats attacked the kids, we haven't had a cat round our area since.

These were feral, but even if they were pets the solution would have been the same.

It's funny that my dog is NEVER left alone to roam the streets, if it poops then i clean it up and dispose of it at home.
Yet cat owners let their cats out at night with absolutely no responsibility to the damage and mess they make.

If it was me i'd speak to the owner in a nice rational calm way, i'd explain the situation and my problem.
If it continued then i'd speak to them again and explain that if they are not willing to control their car ruining other peoples property then i will.

I'd invest in a powerful water gun and blast the cats every time they came on my property.
If that didn't work then i'd setup a trap, again on my property that caught the cat without harming it.
I'd then knock on the owners door at 05:00 and return their car, ands i'd keep doing that till the owners caught on.


It's a shame to cat has to go through that simply because of ignorant owners, but as long as your not harming the cat then i recon they'd see sense eventually.

If it hurt my kids or went after my fish though there is not a doubt in my mind i would fine a permanent solution quickly.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

none of the cats do this around here. Thankfully.

I can see an issue if one cat starts claiming a car as it's territory and marking their scents all over it and then all the other rival cats start doing the same. The cats around here are generally afriad of cars. My cat wouldn't even get into the car with me. He sits on top of my wheelie bin and watches me as I drive in, then just stares at me. I once picked him up and tried to take him inside by he wrest out like I was trying to dump him in a bath full of water.


maybe buy a 2002 era beetle? no flat surface no cat problem.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

See, we have a cat, but he's indoors most of the time and doesn't go out at night. This is also of a severe annoyance to me too. With my car being honda, the red paint is sacred enough as it is! Let alone cats sliding/clawing all over it! Only 2 cats in our street get let out at night (or rather locked out) and I'm sure they only use my nice clean car as a scratch post as no one else seems to suffer from it  paw prints all over the place and claw marks everywhere. I'm sure a BB gun or rubber bullets would stop them but then again I'm not that cruel........


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

My neighbours cats only jump on the bonnet of mine and then try to get on the roof. One day I thought I would put the wipers up to see what happened. For some strange reason it works and they don't do it any more?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I like pussys,but if you want them to stay away from your car,spray some lemon juice around the car,cats hate citrus that stopped the one jumping on my car.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

You could try keeping moth balls near the car? My nan has trouble with cats outside her window. It's a bit of an old wives tale but since we've put them there she hasn't had any problems


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd say spikes are abit to harsh and I'm sure the owner of the cat if it was to be hurt wouldn't be happy at all, being a cat owner myself I'd want to kill anyone who hurt my cats as I've had one shot in the past, but I understand the annoyance of it as my gf has bad scratches from cats around her way, I brought some spray stuff for the range that keeps cats away, I used to spray it around my car when I'd stay round there and surprisingly it stopped them going near it and jumping on it. Cat repell or something it's called


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Trust me lemon juice,i've got 4 devon rex's.cats hate citrus.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You could try planting scaredy cat around the car link


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Air rifle


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

As per Dj xray's post, cats really hate citrus, I've had all the local cats thinking my front lawn is a public bog till I started throwing shredded orange/lemon peel all over it and my driveway.

Stopped now


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

You could try a sensor tazor pointed at your motor, but kids can hear it too I believe. 
I used to have a cat that would sleep on the spoiler or wipers on my car, never on anyone else's but Jaffa was a bit odd in that way. He never scrathed my motor but always left tons of ginger fair around, but those were the days of cleaning not detailing your car. 
Good luck


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

depending on building skills you could make this:
http://hackaday.com/2011/05/25/automated-hose-keeps-cats-from-watering-you/

PIR attached to a hose, the cat (or anything else) walks in front and get a blast of water.

You can buy pre made ones:
http://www.bestpestcontrol.co.uk/havahart-water-spray-cat-dog--heron-repeller-scarer--deterrent-667-p.asp


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Try this


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

they also hate pepper. (white)


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Go round to the neighbours house and offer to cut the cats nails?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

+1 for citrus based solutions

Get some citrus essential oils and mix it up in a pressure sprayer - when you're done with cleaning your car, spray it around and they usually keep away.

I like the idea of orange/lemon peel on the grass - going to give that a try for my front lawn...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Spray iron x on the ground around your space. 

1) no cats will come near. 

2) no person will come near.

3) guaranteed wide parking space left too.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

land mines 
or you can get cat scarers that let off a high pitch noise that children and teens can here


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> they also hate pepper. (white)


No, they love pepper. They hate cinnamon! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Talk to owner. If they don't care, trap it and give to the pound....


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Will a Lemon smelling APC work ? 

The little feckers from next door have been on my car since i got it however they never went on my old car ??Work that out. 

The bloke over the road was moaning about them they have been on his and scratched it i wont be supprised if he takes the cats for a walk


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Pull the buggers legs off and post em through owners letterbox...
Failing that shoot the bugger.
Or catch it and cut its damned claws


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Try this it works, use your own urine poured around the perimeter of your car,

some old guy up the road from me told me it was sure to work, At first i was a bit doubtful but i gave it a go , it works !!!, just dont get your NOB out and **** round your car when the old girl next door walks past :lol:

Give it a go


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Time is a good thing as well, cat are a creature of habit, when you park your car then just pour rain water over your car, you will find that after a week the cat will of found some were else.

I hope this helps

James


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

This works for me it was a nightmare when it was raining as the car was in the car port and it also provides shelter for all the cats, the car being black also it was noticeable

http://www.amazon.co.uk/STV-Interna...8Q1U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349812409&sr=8-2


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

**

:thumb:


tom-225 said:


> legally, or illegally


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

What you need is a Rottweiler or a Doberman. Watch the cat tease them....

Make sure you have some beers to hand as it will be one hell of a show!


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Get one of these so when caught you can take it back nice and easily


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

cooking fat....:lol::lol:


----------



## Cilldara (Jun 25, 2012)

bruce92 said:


> land mines
> or you can get cat scarers that let off a high pitch noise that children and teens can here


I'm 30 and I can still hear those blasted things.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

No cats when you have snakes around!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Get one of these so when caught you can take it back nice and easily


Thats brilliant :lol:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

is that guy jumping on your car?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Get the car waxed/sealed.
Spray bottle with water.
When parked up spray bonnet so it's covered in big beads of water.
Cats don't like wet bums.
Ever noticed how a waxed car stays wet all day after the rain if it's just parked up;-)


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Depends where you park your car, if its up your drive plant a curry plant, that keeps them away, I put one near my pond and never had a cat there again :thumb:


----------

